# Introducing Bradley and Hunter



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

This is Bradley, age 10 and Hunter (Maine ****) age 16 weeks (shown at 15 weeks). Bradley is a big boy at 15 pounds so we have him on a diet and Hunter is helping him exercise.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Very pretty.

I want Hunter. :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Looks like Bradley is tolerating Hunter well :lol: They're a couple of cuties.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute, I love MCs  .


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

What beautiful kittys! :luv


----------



## doggiejayl (Nov 14, 2006)

Too Cute! What a beautiful fur family you have!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful kitties!!


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

What adorable kitties!!  
I also have a 10 year old, 15 lb cat, Cooper. He looks very much like Bradley. He got so much more exercise after we adopted Pouncer.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Bradley and Hunter!!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

they are soooo cute!!


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Bradley is tolerating Hunter very well. He didn't get along as well with my female Maine **** who passed away from complications from cancer a couple of months ago. He does get annoyed with Hunter jumping on him constantly but he puts up wiith it.


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

they are beautiful, i love the name Hunter too.


----------

